# Here it goes 4 years late!



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

After 4 years of being down I finally got around to ordering the parts, now I gotta put it back together, hope it works!


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Procrastination is my nemesis as well. Or at least one of my nemeses. I'll tell you about the other ones later.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Too bad you don't have a garage for working on this tractor, you do have your work cut out for you.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

notyermomma said:


> Procrastination is my nemesis as well. Or at least one of my nemeses. I'll tell you about the other ones later.


Procrastination is generally not one of my problems, thing is I don't get done with a project of the moment but my wife comes up with another project or, as in yesterday, Murphy's Law kicks in and dumps a few more things to do, such as finding the freezer not working, taking a trip to Medford and finding that the heater/AC controls are not allowing air to flow.except that it worked on the way home???:dunno: and then there is the baby chicks in need of more space, need to build another chicken tractor and on top of all this winter weather is knocking at our door, prepped for ourselves but not fully for the sixteen chickens. Starting outside projects, though needed, is not always best in the fall.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

sgtusmc98 said:


> After 4 years of being down I finally got around to ordering the parts, now I gotta put it back together, hope it works!


I just finished a similar project this year, started a couple years ago. Began with one thing, then noticed another, then another, eventually had the whole front end stripped down so replaced some stuff that wasn't actually even gone yet, just because it is a pain to get at. Replaced everything rubber, fixed some rubbing parts, etc, etc.

Half of doing your own mechanics is the decisions like New OEM/Rebuilt/Jobber/Used, or when to replace something before it goes vs. waiting till it's used up.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Part of the reason I put it off is that I don't know what I'm doing, I'm a decent shade tree mechanic but I've never done a tractor like this, so yes procrastination! After working on it for two hours I already know it's the wrong clutch, the old one isn't very worn so I have to figure out what to do. I have a shop manual but still can't figure out how to get the disengagement bearings for the clutch out of the way so I can replace the broken seal that was the cause of this project.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

No help from the manual but with my favorite framing hammer I got it off! Didn't break it either


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

sgtusmc98 said:


> No help from the manual but with my favorite framing hammer I got it off! Didn't break it either


Dad always said, "When you get done you'll know how to do it next time."

Or in my case, "How not to do it."


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Dad always said, "When you get done you'll know how to do it next time."
> 
> Or in my case, "How not to do it."


That's the truth, it was a good tractor, I could buy one for about what the shop bill would have been so it's worth some learning curve as long as I get it going at some point.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I always go to the parts book for better pictures 
http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::model_find

Click on find parts by model and then find your tractor.


----------

